# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shqiptarët të paintegruar në rrjetin europian te linjave hekurudhore

## DYDRINAS

Shqiptarët të paintegruar në rrjetin europian te linjave hekurudhore.

http://www.eurail.com/planning/railway-map

http://www.europeanrailguide.com/maps/



Cfarë duhët të ndërmerret?

----------


## DYDRINAS

Rrjeti hekurudhor ne Malin e Zi.

http://www.zicg.me/

Hekurudha e Kosoves.

http://www.kosovorailway.com/

Hekurudha e Greqise.

http://www.ose.gr/en/Home.aspx

----------


## DYDRINAS

Udhetimi nga Tivari per ne Beograd.




Transporti i kontenjereve ne Kosove.




Udhetimi Selanik-Shkup me tren.




Udhetimi Prishtine-Shkup.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Hekurudha shqiptare.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Nje hekurudhe qe u rrenua krejtesisht. Milot-Rreshen-Klos.

----------


## the admiral

per here te fundit qe kam hipur ne tren ne shqiperi ka qene para me shume se 10 vjetesh nese nuk gabohem...
eshte vertete turp te mos kesh trena ne nje vend "europian" me vetem 28.000 km². TURP.
ato afro 300 km e shkoder-sarande do beheshin per nja 3 ore. do ishte mrekulli.
c'te besh qe politikanet tane e kane mendjen te vjedhin dhe shumica e popullit eshte verberuar per deri sa i shkon akoma prapa... 
ne shkoder nderuan nje ure sikur te jete ndertim i viteve 70 dhe i siguruan votat edhe per nja 10 vjet.

----------


## Edvin83

Ne vend qe te investohej per nje tren nga Tirana ne Durres, u investua per nje autostrade ku vdesin cdo dite njerez. Po te kishte nje tren te shpejte, qe per 10 minuta shkon ne Durres, pse do te me duhej te merrja autobus apo makine? Gjithashtu dhe te gjitha mallrat mund te transportoheshin me tren nga porti, e jo me kamiona qe e kane bere Tiranen si nje dhome gazi te mbushur me tym.

----------


## BlueBaron

Jane 3 krahina malore dhe ultesira perendimore. Dulla me "aksione vullnetare" ndertoi hekurudhe deri ne Pogradec ne lindje, deri ne Klos ne afersi te verilindjes, deri ne Bajze ne Veri (drejtimi i vetem qe na lidh me Europen) dhe deri ne Vlore ne jugperendim. Pra ishte shtruar me hekur vetem nje krahine gjeografike dhe vetem me nje trase. 
Me kujtohet kur shkonim ne plazh nga Tirona ne Durres (viti fundit qe kam hyp ne tren ka qene 1990), qellonte qe prisnim edhe 45 minuta nderrimin e trasese ne Sukth me trenin qe vinte nga  Shkodra, nqs nuk gabohem.


Nqs Shqiperia ka ndermend te hekurudhohet, zgjidhja e vetme eshte konçensioni 99 vjeçar. Shteti shqiptar nuk besoj se ka takat te shpoje tunele e te shtroje trase, kur infrastruktura e trasportit ne gome le akoma shume per te deshiruar.

----------


## BlueBaron

> Ne vend qe te investohej per nje tren nga Tirana ne Durres, u investua per nje autostrade ku vdesin cdo dite njerez. Po te kishte nje tren te shpejte, qe per 10 minuta shkon ne Durres, pse do te me duhej te merrja autobus apo makine? Gjithashtu dhe te gjitha mallrat mund te transportoheshin me tren nga porti, e jo me kamiona qe e kane bere Tiranen si nje dhome gazi te mbushur me tym.




Sa egoist qe je mer jahu !!!

Po kuksiani e hasiani hallexhi per te shkuar ne kryeqytetin e tyre, duhet te harxhojne dy dite ?!? Dhe ti bezdisesh se udheton 45 minuta me makine ...

----------


## Edvin83

> Jane 3 krahina malore dhe ultesira perendimore. Dulla me "aksione vullnetare" ndertoi hekurudhe deri ne Pogradec ne lindje, deri ne Klos ne afersi te verilindjes, deri ne Bajze ne Veri (drejtimi i vetem qe na lidh me Europen) dhe deri ne Vlore ne jugperendim. Pra ishte shtruar me hekur vetem nje krahine gjeografike dhe vetem me nje trase. 
> Me kujtohet kur shkonim ne plazh nga Tirona ne Durres (viti fundit qe kam hyp ne tren ka qene 1990), qellonte qe prisnim edhe 45 minuta nderrimin e trasese ne Sukth me trenin qe vinte nga  Shkodra, nqs nuk gabohem.
> Nqs Shqiperia ka ndermend te hekurudhohet, zgjidhja e vetme eshte konçensioni 99 vjeçar. Shteti shqiptar nuk besoj se ka takat te shpoje tunele e te shtroje trase, kur infrastruktura e trasportit ne gome le akoma shume per te deshiruar.


Hekurudhat ne zonat fushore te Shqiperise kushtojne 3 here me pak se rruget qe jane shtruar deri tani neper Shqiperi. E vetmja arsye pse nuk investohet ne hekurudha eshte sepse ne to nuk mund te vjedhesh. Shinat e trasete jane standarde, me cmime standarde dhe nuk jane si rruget ku nuk dihet sa ton cimento, asfalt e zhavorr jane futur. Dhe cmimet e shinave te hekurudhes jane pak a shume te njejta kudo e nuk mund te besh shume hile. Keshtu qe nuk eshte me leverdi per tenderistet qe jane ne qeveri.

----------


## landi45

Nuk Ka Nje Plan Te Mirfillte Per Transportin Hekurudhor Dhe Ate Rrugor

----------


## BlueBaron

> Hekurudhat ne zonat fushore te Shqiperise kushtojne 3 here me pak se rruget qe jane shtruar deri tani neper Shqiperi. E vetmja arsye pse nuk investohet ne hekurudha eshte sepse ne to nuk mund te vjedhesh. Shinat e trasete jane standarde, me cmime standarde dhe nuk jane si rruget ku nuk dihet sa ton cimento, asfalt e zhavorr jane futur. Dhe cmimet e shinave te hekurudhes jane pak a shume te njejta kudo e nuk mund te besh shume hile. Keshtu qe nuk eshte me leverdi per tenderistet qe jane ne qeveri.



Kudo mund te vjedhesh !!! Per fat te keq ... 

Vendi nuk ka nevoje emergjente per transportin ne hekur, por per ate ne gome. Trasporti ne gome sot eshte paresor, ndersa ai ne hekur eshte sekondar. Pajisja e popullsise me mjete levizesese ne gome sjell nevojen e zgjerimit te rrjetit rrugor ekzistues dhe ndertimin e rrugeve te reja bashkekohore aty ku mungojne.

Kujtoj se perveç autostradave ne Evrope, ekzistojne edhe rruget shteterore, provinciale e deri komunale.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Nuk shtrohet çeshtja qe te kryhen investime madhore ne hekurudhe, sepse per momentin kjo eshte e pamundur.

Mirepo te lidhet rrjeti yne hekurudhor me rrjetin rajonal, ne menyre qe hekurudha shqiptare te provoje te vihet ne efektivitet, sepse do te rritej patjeter vellimi i transporti te mallrave dhe udhetareve.

Eshte folur qe sa e sa vite per elektrifikim te pjeses Tirane-Durres, per lidhje nga italianet te pjeses me Maqedonine etj.

Mirepo a nuk do te ishte per momentin me leverdi qe te rinovohej pjesa nga Durresi, Tirana deri ne Bajze, si hap i pare?

Ajo linje te modernizohet, duke zbatuar njekohesisht nje sinjalistike moderne, duke rindertuar stacionet e mallrave dhe te udhetareve dhe duke vendosur me Malin e Zi nje lidhje te rregullt per mallra dhe udhetare ( kjo shfrytezohet deridiku per momentin).

Si hap i dyte te shihej me vemendje abshkimi me rrjetin hekurudhor te Maqedonise, sepse ky shtet e ka te nevojshme lidhjen e gjithanshme infrastrukturore me Durresin.

Pra drejt Durresit te drejtohen linjat ujore, linjat rrugore dhe ato hekurudhore.

Veç kesaj te mos lihet jashte vemendje stacioni i trenit ne Prizren, sepse eshte nje mundesi shume e mire per transportin e mallrave dhe me pas edhe te udhetareve.

----------


## EuroStar1

Per deri sa ka njerez maskarej qe i shkaterrojne trenat dhe cdo gje tjeter, nuk ja vlen investimi ne transporte publike. Dy here i mbaj mend une qe erdhen vagona shume te mire dhe komod , sot jane kthyer ne hekurishte rrangalle pa xhama, pa dyer, jan grisur sedilet e cdo gje tjeter.

P.S BlueBaron

Trenat nderroheshin ne Vore dhe jo ne Sukth. Perjudha e pritjes ka qene te pakten nje ore per trenin qe kalonte ne derejtim te Durresit dhe qe vinte nga Tirana.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Macedonia Plans to Better its Battered Railways

08 November 2011

http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/article/macedonia-opts-replacing-old-trains

----------


## BlueBaron

> BlueBaron
> 
> Trenat nderroheshin ne Vore dhe jo ne Sukth. Perjudha e pritjes ka qene te pakten nje ore per trenin qe kalonte ne derejtim te Durresit dhe qe vinte nga Tirana.



Une mbaj mend qe pritnim afer plazhit, dmth 15 minuta udhetim kishin mbetur dhe zbritnim ne Shkozet. Ndoshta mund te kete qene treni Vlores ose i Pogradecit. Ne zakonisht merrnim trenin e ores 7.20 ose ate te ores 8.05 ...

----------


## the admiral

> Une mbaj mend qe pritnim afer plazhit, dmth 15 minuta udhetim kishin mbetur dhe zbritnim ne Shkozet. Ndoshta mund te kete qene treni Vlores ose i Pogradecit. Ne zakonisht merrnim trenin e ores 7.20 ose ate te ores 8.05 ...


une mbaj mend qe kur shkonim nga shkodra per ne tirane, duhet te prisnin gadi nje ore ne vore.
jam 100% i sigurt pasi e beja shume shpesh kete rruge...

sdq jam shume dakord me Edvin83, qe ndertimi i hekurudhave duhet te kete perparesi...
populli vertete po paiset me makina, por numri i makinave ne shqiperi eshte me i ulet se ne te gjithe vendet ne rajon. 
shqiptaret me shume nuk kane makina sesa kane.
pastaj kur flitet per hekurudha, nuk duhet te merret parasysh vetem transporti i njerezve, por edhe i mallrave...
zvicra ka plan te eleminoje komplet kamjonet nga autostradat zvicerjane dhe te lejoje vetem hekurudhat...

----------


## Edvin83

Kundershtoj Bluebaron kur thote se shqiptaret kane nevoje per gome. Une ve bast se sikur te kishte tren te shpejte Tirane-Durres, apo Tirane-Shkoder e Tirane-Vlore, do te shihje neper autostrada e rruge mes ketyre qyteteve vetem horrat qe duan te shesin mend me makinat e tyre te medha e nuk e ulin hunden te hypin ne tren. 

Besoj se keni udhetuar me tren apo jo Bluebaron? Si do te preferoje ta beje rrugen Tirane-Durres: per 40 minuta mes nje trafiku te cmendur, duke vene jeten ne rrezik kush e di sa here nga makinat qe ecin te terbuara ne autrostrade, njerez, lope e gomere qe kalojne mes permes, tymi qe te merr frymen e te mbyt...apo do te doje qe per 10 minuta pasi ke hypur ne tren ne Tirane, te ishe ne Durres, dhe gjate ketyre 10 minutave te shijoje pamjet pa u lekundur nga ndenjesja e rehatshme e trenit? 

Apo sikur treni te ishte Tirane-Shkoder-Podgorice-Beograd-Budapest...ne kete rast nuk do te shpenzoje qindra euro e ore te tera neper aeroporte vetem per te shkuar ne Budapest. Thjesht i hypje trenit, kurseje shume, dhe lexoje apo punoje me laptop gjate udhetimit. 

Pastaj the admiral permendi gjithashtu dhe rendesine e mallrave. Ekonomia ka nevoje per shkembime, dhe menyra me efikase ne toke tani per tani jane trenat. Tirana vuan nga dhjetera mijera kamione qe hyjne plot me mallra cdo dite nga porti i Durresit. Imagjino sa do te ulej ndotja ne Tirane nese transporti do te ishte me tren elektrik nga Durresi per ne Tirane. 

Dhe duhet te kesh parasysh qe goma do nafte. Nafta ne vitin 2015 do te filloje rritjen e pandalshme te cmimit. Me ca do t'i levizesh ato goma, duke i shtyre makinat me dore? Transporti me trena elektrike eshte me efikasi tani per tani, pasi humbja e energjise eshte shume e vogel ne krahasim me humbjen qe kemi kur transportojme me nafte. Prandaj Shqiperia duhet te te investoje shume ne trena e hekurudha, dhe ne energji shtese per te furnizuar keto trena me elektricitet.

----------


## BlueBaron

> Kundershtoj Bluebaron kur thote se shqiptaret kane nevoje per gome. Une ve bast se sikur te kishte tren te shpejte Tirane-Durres, apo Tirane-Shkoder e Tirane-Vlore, do te shihje neper autostrada e rruge mes ketyre qyteteve vetem horrat qe duan te shesin mend me makinat e tyre te medha e nuk e ulin hunden te hypin ne tren. 
> 
> Besoj se keni udhetuar me tren apo jo Bluebaron? Si do te preferoje ta beje rrugen Tirane-Durres: per 40 minuta mes nje trafiku te cmendur, duke vene jeten ne rrezik kush e di sa here nga makinat qe ecin te terbuara ne autrostrade, njerez, lope e gomere qe kalojne mes permes, tymi qe te merr frymen e te mbyt...apo do te doje qe per 10 minuta pasi ke hypur ne tren ne Tirane, te ishe ne Durres, dhe gjate ketyre 10 minutave te shijoje pamjet pa u lekundur nga ndenjesja e rehatshme e trenit? 
> 
> Apo sikur treni te ishte Tirane-Shkoder-Podgorice-Beograd-Budapest...ne kete rast nuk do te shpenzoje qindra euro e ore te tera neper aeroporte vetem per te shkuar ne Budapest. Thjesht i hypje trenit, kurseje shume, dhe lexoje apo punoje me laptop gjate udhetimit. 
> 
> Pastaj the admiral permendi gjithashtu dhe rendesine e mallrave. Ekonomia ka nevoje per shkembime, dhe menyra me efikase ne toke tani per tani jane trenat. Tirana vuan nga dhjetera mijera kamione qe hyjne plot me mallra cdo dite nga porti i Durresit. Imagjino sa do te ulej ndotja ne Tirane nese transporti do te ishte me tren elektrik nga Durresi per ne Tirane. 
> 
> Dhe duhet te kesh parasysh qe goma do nafte. Nafta ne vitin 2015 do te filloje rritjen e pandalshme te cmimit. Me ca do t'i levizesh ato goma, duke i shtyre makinat me dore? Transporti me trena elektrike eshte me efikasi tani per tani, pasi humbja e energjise eshte shume e vogel ne krahasim me humbjen qe kemi kur transportojme me nafte. Prandaj Shqiperia duhet te te investoje shume ne trena e hekurudha, dhe ne energji shtese per te furnizuar keto trena me elektricitet.




Personalisht me pelqen te udhetoj me biçiklete, por kjo nuk ka aspak rendesi.

Ti flet per kushte hekurudhe ideale dhe rruget aktuale. Si do te ndiheshe sikur punonjesit e hekurudhes te benin nje greve 24 oreshe ???
Do te preferoje te shkoje ne Vlore apo Shkoder me makinen tende duke rrespektuar normat e qarkullimit apo te prisje te kalonte 24 oreshi i greves ???

Me çfare shpejtesie duhet te udhetoje treni per 10 minutat e Tirane - Durres ?!?

Mendon se Tirane - Vlore do te ishte i shpejtesise se larte, pa ndaluar ne Fier, Lushnje, Rrogozhine dhe Kavaje si minimum ??? E njejta gje edhe per Tirane Shkoder ???

Çfare frekuence duhet te kene trenat ??? Mendon se kane nje kosto te perballueshme, po te kene nje frekuence me te shpeshte se vetem vajtje - ardhje ???


Trasporti hekurudhor i mallrave natyrisht eshte me i lire. Por ne distanca te gjata. Sinqerisht, nuk shoh asnje leverdi ne trasportin e sheqerit nga Durresi per ne Tirane me tren. Nje kamion sheqer dhe nje tren me sheqer. Duke pasur parasysh ndertimin e biznesit ne Shqiperi si ekonomi e vogel me se shumti, me i leverdisshem eshte trasporti ne gome.

----------


## Edvin83

[QUOTE]


> Personalisht me pelqen te udhetoj me biçiklete, por kjo nuk ka aspak rendesi.
> 
> Ti flet per kushte hekurudhe ideale dhe rruget aktuale. Si do te ndiheshe sikur punonjesit e hekurudhes te benin nje greve 24 oreshe ???
> Do te preferoje te shkoje ne Vlore apo Shkoder me makinen tende duke rrespektuar normat e qarkullimit apo te prisje te kalonte 24 oreshi i greves ???


Hahaha, nuk ka ndodhur ndonjehere qe ne Shqiperi te behet greve pas greves qe bene punetoret ne kohen e Zogut, ne vitet 30. Ne Shqiperi nuk ka as sindikate pune dhe punetoret shqiptare nuk e dine ca eshte sindikata e greva. 
Imagjino se a mund te bejne punonjesit shqiptare te aeroportit greve..kurre! Asnjerit nuk i shkon nder mend dhe jane gati te punojne me minimumin e rroges vetem te jene ne pune. Ne Shqiperi ka papunesi dhe eshte luks te besh greve kur eshte tjetri gati per te ta zene vendin. 




> Me çfare shpejtesie duhet te udhetoje treni per 10 minutat e Tirane - Durres ?!?


Ne BE trenat zakonisht udhetojne me shpejtesi 200 km/h, dhe shinat speciale per trena te shpejte me shpejtesi 250 km/h. Ne SHBA trenat elektrike udhetojne me shpejtesi 180-200 km/h. Ne Japoni, Kine, France etj ka trena qe udhetojne me 300-400 km/h. Trenat Maglev japoneze udhetojne me shpejtesi 550 km/h. 

E zeme se treni elektrik Tirane-Durres do te udhetonte me shpejtesine me te vogel te ketyre lloj trenave, 180 km/h. Distanca Tirane-Durres eshte 38 km. Nje llogaritje e thjeshte nxjerr qe treni do te ishte ne Durres per 12.6 minuta nese ecen me shpejtesi 180 km/h pa u ndalur. Nese ecen me shpejtesi normale per keto trena, ose me shpejtesi per shina moderne, 250 km/h, treni jone do te ishte ne Durres per 9.12 minuta nese ecen pa u ndalur. Le te themi qe treni jone ndalet nje here ne Vore per nja 3 minuta. Ja ku i ke 12 minuta udhetim. 




> Mendon se Tirane - Vlore do te ishte i shpejtesise se larte, pa ndaluar ne Fier, Lushnje, Rrogozhine dhe Kavaje si minimum ??? E njejta gje edhe per Tirane Shkoder ???
> Çfare frekuence duhet te kene trenat ??? Mendon se kane nje kosto te perballueshme, po te kene nje frekuence me te shpeshte se vetem vajtje - ardhje ???


Ndoshta ai i Shkodres ndalet ne Lezhe, kurse ai per ne Vlore ndoshta ndalet ne Fier e ndonje pike tjeter. C'te keqe ka? Distanca mes Tiranes e Vlores eshte 120 km. Nese treni ecen me shpejtesi 200 km/h, do te mberrije per 36 minuta. Nese ndalet nga 5 minuta ne qytetet qe permende, i bie 15 minuta shtese, dmth 51 minuta udhetim. Apo ti do qe treni te ndalet nje ore e te prese sa fshatari te kujtohet te hype ne tren? 




> Trasporti hekurudhor i mallrave natyrisht eshte me i lire. Por ne distanca te gjata. Sinqerisht, nuk shoh asnje leverdi ne trasportin e sheqerit nga Durresi per ne Tirane me tren. Nje kamion sheqer dhe nje tren me sheqer. Duke pasur parasysh ndertimin e biznesit ne Shqiperi si ekonomi e vogel me se shumti, me i leverdisshem eshte trasporti ne gome.


Pse e mendon ekonomine si nje thes sheqesi apo nje kamion me sheqer. Besoj e di shume mire qe sheqeri ne Tirane shitet kryesisht nga disa magazina gjigande mbrapa Fabrikes Birra Tirana. Ata marrin me dhjetera kamione njeheresh. Gjithashtu ke plot fabrika e industri ne Tirane qe marrin lende te pare me shumice. Nuk do te ishte me lire per keta ta marrin me transport te lire nga treni? Ose transporti i karburanteve, gazit e lendeve te tjera qe perdoren masivisht.

----------

